# Сorrect rotate direction.



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

In my opinion the first and center pictures are the correct way to do it. You have more control when the grinder is trying to pull itself away from you especially when held at a waist high position. The last picture shows the worker in a bad working position, bent over and reaching, along with the fact that when the blade catches the gringer will be thrown at him.

Just my opinion, Dave.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with Big Dave.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, but method imaging on first two pictures have some flaws. Sparks may burn cloths and penetrate in to the small holes in the glove and position of worker is more unstable, because common center of gravity displaced forward, herewith weight of tool and traction of machine partly adds. Also, more dust of stonelike building material get sucked into angle grinder machine if it used with diamond cutting disk.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I see your point Deepone but in my opinion worker safety supercedes tool longevity. Sorry for the big words.

Dave.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

OK, Big Dave. I hope, this thread bring good profit not only me. Thank you for discussion.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I also enjoyed the discussion. Are you full blooded Russian? Where did you learn to speak english?

Just curious, Dave.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

Really, I completely russian from Russia. But here I in the first place DIY-er .
Regrettably, I not so have well studied the english to dispense with dictionaries. English is a good facility of the international contact, so many people in Russia know it. Unlikely, for people, which are interested by construction, language barrier usually too great.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I like you Deepone. Ask all the questions you want and we will try to answer them. I realize that the way you do things and the way we do them will differ but that's what makes it interesting.

Dave.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you, Big Dave. In turn, can offer to visit several the most interesting resources in zone ".ru":
http://forum.4-mastera.ru/index.php
http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/
http://www.elektroinstrumenty.ru/forum/index.php
http://forum.kstr.ru/

Today i found tidy english<>russian convertor "Socrat 4". It may be downloaded from URL ftp://softlinks.ru/4045279/spers41.exe.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Those were very interesting sites. I found a program that would translate into english for me. Some of it still doesn't make sense but some of the pictures of work being performed by your craftsmen was amazing to say the least.

Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## MAS2006 (Apr 16, 2006)

How about sharing link you used?


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Sorry I didn't think to include the link. Here it is

http://world.altavista.com/

What I did was put that link in my favorites. I find a site that is in another language, copy the url then go to the altavista and paste the link in the appropriate location, pick what language it is and what language you want it translated to and bam your there. It's funny because you still have to decipher what they are saying because it translates the words but not in the order that we are used to and some words it can't translate.

Hope this helps, Dave.


----------



## DeepOne (Jun 3, 2006)

Mentioned door .


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

That is one heck of a door. Nice work.

Dave.


----------

